# Hardwood Supplier in Dallas/Fort Worth



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I recently moved to Fort Worth, TX and I am looking for a good hardwood supplier who has domestic and exotic hardwoods as well as some basic birch ply and mdf for jigs and such. I have been to Brazos Forest Products but they had that, "Oh you aren't buying 500 BF? Then we're not going to pay attention to you" sort of attitude. So far I have only found two other places:

WoodWorld of Texas (woodworldtx.com) and Hardwood Lumber Company of Dallas (hlcdallas.com)

I know lots of hardwood suppliers are sort of off the grid and hard to find if you aren't looking for them. Does anybody from the Dallas/Fort Worth area know of any other local suppliers with good customer service and a decent selection?

Thanks


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't know any "off the grid" suppliers, but I have been to WoodWorld of Texas a couple times. I realize that it is a distance from Ft Worth through Dallas traffic and construction, but that is where I go when I need something that I can't find locally. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Dakkar (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, I've lived in DFW all my life, but I'm just getting back into woodworking and it seems like the great old lumberyards I used to haunt in FW are long gone. I've got a good idea, though. Go hang out at Woodcraft in Hurst or Rockler's in Arlington on a Saturday. You'll doubtless run into a number of sharp local woodworkers there who can recommend some sources. A warning, however- you'll probably walk out with new tool or two as well.


----------



## Toolfreak (Mar 2, 2013)

Call central hardwood in dallas, you will pay to much at wood world and harwood lumber is good to. Trying to find a good source is hard since Austin hardwoods left.
Toolfreak


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

I find your take on Brazos kinda interesting, I know several people that really like the selection and service they get at the store. Did you call them or go to the strorefront? They serve both the large volume shops and hobbyists, but for small purchases you need to go to the storefront. Personally, I use Central Hardwoods as my supplier. You might want to check out McKinney Hardwoods as well.

A lot depends on the quantities you're looking for. If all you want is 20bf, places like Brazos, WoodWorld, Woodcraft, and Rockler are your best local choices.


----------

